#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  OSPF error

## Bielmowses

Saudações meus queridos, preciso de um direcionamento !!

Estou fechando seções OSPF entre roteadores em minha rede e recebo o seguinte erro:



```
Received packet from an unknown network:
    source=x.x.x.x [B]<-- IP EXTERNO[/B]
```

 
Não entendo oque pode estar acontecendo,

----------

